# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Посоветуйте по обучению ЗУП 2.5

## ksander-fars

ДД!

Посоветуйте, а ещё лучше дайте ссылки на материалы для обучения конфигурированию на 1С 8.2 ЗУП 2.5. Нашел на форуме целый раздел но все ссылки битые...
С чего лучше начать обучение? Ознакомился с онлайн курсом Основы программирования в системе "1C:Предприятие 8.3, прочел книгу И. Ощенко Азбука программирования в 1С:Предприятие 8.2,
Заканчиваю читать книгу Хрусталёвой Язык запросов... Но мне придётся работать с ЗУП 2.5

----------


## kkomar

Учи видеоуроки, по ЗУП хороши ********.ru, там и по 2.5, 3.0 есть инфа. В лс если интересуют сами курсы

----------


## webnzero

> Учи видеоуроки, по ЗУП хороши ********.ru, там и по 2.5, 3.0 есть инфа. В лс если интересуют сами курсы


уточните, пожалуйста, название ресурса (звездочками закрыто)

----------


## avm3110

> уточните, пожалуйста, название ресурса (звездочками закрыто)


Я так думаю, там под точками стоит Профбух8

----------


## podkova

есть курс по зуп2.5 с профбух, могу поделиться за $, в лс пишите

----------


## its_valera

напишите мне по поводу курса ЗУПа 2,5 за $

----------

